# Pheasants!



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hunted our local Conservevation land today b/c it was a bird releasing day. First we did so work around the area and then we got to let the birds out. This was very fun letting them go b/c u have to like spin em' and stuff lol. After that we got to hunt! there was 3 of us and we got 10 pheasants! A great day to be out there! My first time pheasant hunting and boy did i have a good time! We hunted with Eric Hellman he is poet with alot of outdoorsy poetry. Mite wanna order one of his poetry books ;-)! good reading-nsof
P.S. had a werid squirrel all around us sitting around he was a cool little dude he was walking on our feete and everything. got a pic-









PHEASANTS-
























plz let me no if the pics dont show up


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sure looks like a great time.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

That squirrel, was a reincarnated dog - who doesn't know he isn't
a dog anymore. Grinning!

Great hunt! 

Rick


----------

